# Hunting Lease wanted in Meriwether Talbot or Harris County, Paying $10-$20 per acre.



## B767erDrvr (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking for land to lease in Meriwether, Talbot, or Harris counties.  Willing to pay $10 to $20 per acre.

Thanks,

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141


----------



## B767erDrvr (Nov 12, 2013)

*Wanting to lease land in Meriwether, Harris, or Talbot Counties.*

Still looking for additional land to lease.  The links below will show you how we take care of leased properties.  Landlord references available!

Thanks,

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Devils-Backbone-Hunting-Club/228553623899756

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=729510


----------



## B767erDrvr (Nov 21, 2013)

Bump


----------



## blowe30 (Nov 22, 2013)

Was you able to find land in those areas? I am from Thomaston and wanting new hunting land also.


----------



## B767erDrvr (Dec 3, 2013)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## gator32425 (Dec 31, 2013)

if you found any land in those areas and have more than you need iam looking in those areas also  could use some help thanks


----------

